# winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more snow!



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I took a few pics today around the barn & thought I'd share. The wheelbarrow is buried somewhere in the snow...not that it would help any because I can't push it anywhere. I have to manually carry each shovelful outside & throw it as far as I can behind the barn. Thank goodness the girls are all fat & pregnant so they aren't attempting to come out of their fencing yet. I can easily step right over it. A lady at work mentioned we are supposed to get 3 more big snowstorms according to the farmers almanac still. Kids are due starting in about a week & a half..I wouldn't be suprised to see one on the roof before spring arrives :ROFL: 
I'm putting a summer pic of my house so you can compare the snow--that front deck is a little over 6 feet high & the snow is almost as high with what I shoveled yesterday--still need to shovel the house roof & barn roofs. 
One pic is a picnic table with snow. One pic you can see how high the snow is compared to some of our cattle panel fencing.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

Wow your place is gorgeous, but I dont envy you any. Sure wouldnt want that much snow. We have had alot this year but not that much and Im glad. But I love your house it is pretty.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

I agree you have a beautiful house! But I also don't envy you! 3-4 inches is enough for me! I couldn't imagine having that much snow! How do you actually....get out of the house? LOL


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

Thanks. This is the most snow we've had in a long time. It's going to take forever to melt. We definately have to keep up on shoveling & plowing. The goats all have a single path from inside the barn out to their hay..they refuse to go in the deep snow. I usually try to shovel some of their toys off & I take them for walks up the plowed road so they get enough excersize. We finally broke down & bought a roof rake--it's got a long handle & a big blade-like thing at the end so we can get the snow off the roofs without climbing up on them. 
A pic of my dogs trying to get through the snow & one pic of some of my nigerian girls.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

Those are beautiful pics! But.....I don't envy you :hug:

We've had a few inches here n there, the kind that makes you wish it would all come at once and be done with.

I can just imagine how long it will take for all of that to melt away...then you'll be needing waders to get to the barn, I hope the thaw doesn't cause flooding problems for you :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

Woe.... :shocked: that is a nice place..... the goats are going to have a blast up on the roof....Nah... I am just kidding.... :wink: :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

LOL love the pic of the dogs, they are brave aren't they? The girls are so cute, I love their path and they seem to love it too!

They said on the news that the city just to our east has had 24 inches of snow so far this season. We get a tiny bit more than they do most usually.

Our normal average for the entire winter season is 16 inches. We're nearly 10 inches more than normal! And 7 inches from being one of the 10 snowiest winters in state history.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

:shocked: Wow.....can't even imagine! My pups are so little, they would drown in the snow....if we get more than 8inches at a time I have to go out and plow them paths or they would drown!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

<<sigh>> snow.........

The drifts in the horse / goat run are so tall right now pretty soon teh girls are going to be able to walk right outof their pen.

That would be funny - but we have lots of rhodies and azaleas in our yard.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

Hubby heard that our total snowfall in our area was at 87 inches as of early last week...however, we just got about another 7 inches yesterday--ugh! Now we are going to hit another deep freeze until about Thursday--no more snow in the forcast for the week though as of yet--we all know that could change though! I'll have to try go get my son to take a pic of me as I try to finish shoveling the garage roof tomorrow--the snow is higher than my waist!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: winter pics--goat will be on the roof if we get more sno*

Oh wow that is a LOT of snow! I couldn't imagine having that much! We had a beautiful day today! It got up to 51 and was mostly sunny all day long! The goats were all loving it, lazing in the sun and after running some errands earlier in the day my kids actually spent most of the day outside playing without freezing! It's supposed to be in the 40s tomorrow, but then each day after that it gets colder, and we'll be back in the 20s again by Wed with another snow possability.

Oh, Spring, where are thou? LOL


----------

